# Laura Geller?



## Torias22 (Feb 13, 2008)

HI beautiful ladies! I am new to this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- I am curious if any of you have tried any of the Laura Geller products?- I haven't seen many reviews from ladies of color for this product line. I am a nc 42-45 in mac. Let me know your thoughts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.HappY Valentines Day in advance..


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like her bronze & brighten.  Her baked shadows are really pretty as well.  I could stare at those swirls all day.


----------



## hrdruian (Feb 13, 2008)

i've just recently tried her lip stay (sephora rewards) and i love it.  great color, moisturizing, and great stay power.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 13, 2008)

Her Spackle for the face is pretty good.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 13, 2008)

I liked the texture of the blushes (the ones that look like MSF), but I found them off for my skin. A lot of them were too pale. I'm East Asian, btw


----------



## DC-Cutie (Feb 13, 2008)

I too tried some of the blushes, but found they made me look ashy.  I'm 6.5 in Bobbi Brown and NC50 in Mac to give a point of reference


----------



## braidey (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried the bronze and brighten and it was terrible.  Her products are not made for WOC looks way ashy.  I returned to QVC the same day it came in the mail.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 13, 2008)

I like her baked bush with the pink and gold. i also like a few of her lip colors.i've seen em on QVC.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 14, 2008)

I love Laura Gellar's baked products!  I have some of her Blush 'n' Brightens that are just wonderful on me.  They're nicely pigmented too.  I have it in Apricot and Berry.  If you're wondering what they look like, I've posted some tutorials and fotds with them and some stuff in the swatch thread.  Just use the search function to find them.
hth
I'm NC 45 for reference
PS.
I also *love* their baked eyeshadows which are very comparable to the ones that came out with Flashtronic!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 14, 2008)

I LOVE Laura Geller's Blush-N-Brighten! Like blazeno.8 mentioned, they're nicely pigmented. They're not too shimmery and applies smoothly. Too bad there's NO Laura Geller in Australia so I have to use CP (Thanks to the trustworthy and lovely Love Always Ivy who CPed the Laura Geller blushes for me!!!!). 

Here's my swatch of the 4 blushes that I have (Missing out sunswept, can someone provide Sunswept swatch for me, please?)


----------



## frocher (Feb 14, 2008)

.......


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I love their baked e/s and blush.  I am surprised that some feel it looks ashen, as *they are more pigmented than most of the msfs* imo._

 





  Also they're not as glittery as many MSFs.


----------



## frocher (Feb 15, 2008)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## neeshie (Feb 15, 2008)

I've been eyeing up the blue baked eyeshadow on ebay. We don't have laura geller in the UK - does anyone know how it compares to ether from flashtronic?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 15, 2008)

I have her lip spackle and don't really care for it.  It's a pasty, matte, pale concoction and I don't like the way it feels on -- dry.  I chuckle thinking about Tyrone Biggums, Dave Chappelle's crackhead character, when I use it.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I have her lip spackle and don't really care for it.  It's a pasty, matte, pale concoction and I don't like the way it feels on -- dry.  I chuckle thinking about Tyrone Biggums, Dave Chappelle's crackhead character, when I use it._

 












lol that had me dyin, lol but i tried her sculpt n shape duo and hated it. i did a video review on it, way less product and more pricey than MAC's duo


----------



## Torias22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ladies -u are wonderful -give me lots of info for the laura geller products i ordered the showstopper set from sephora it should arrive tommorrow !!! I can't wait to try the products- thanks again for all your info and insight.


----------



## Torias22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I love Laura Gellar's baked products!  I have some of her Blush 'n' Brightens that are just wonderful on me.  They're nicely pigmented too.  I have it in Apricot and Berry.  If you're wondering what they look like, I've posted some tutorials and fotds with them and some stuff in the swatch thread.  Just use the search function to find them.
hth
I'm NC 45 for reference
PS.
I also *love* their baked eyeshadows which are very comparable to the ones that came out with Flashtronic!_

 
thanks so much I hope they work for me!!


----------



## captodometer (Feb 19, 2008)

The texture of the Blush n Brighten powders is excellent.  I had Berry but swapped it away because the color just wasn't right for me.

But I had serious issues with Golden Apricot.  The color was right, but I could barely get it to show up.  By the time I put on enough of it to get the slightest hint of peachy orange, I looked like a disco ball.  I like NARS Taj Mahal a lot more than Laura Gellar when it comes to shimmery orange blush.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 19, 2008)

My reviews...

Caulk eye pencil (Dark) Yeah...not dark enough.  The texture of the pencil is amazing, it's really smooth and comes with a blending end, but the colors suck ass.

Eye Spackle: white as hell, doesn't stay like UDPP or TF Shadow Insurance does.

Lips Spackle: Also white as hell, thus I saw no point.

Baked powders: well, they all looked gray on me.  Even though the rep claimed that the balance and brighten and bronze and brighten would be suitable for darker skin, they weren't.

Spackle Under Makeup Primer: I would like this more if not for the purple opalescence it has.  If I wanted to look purple, I'd put on a Titanium Dioxide based Sunblock.

Overall, I wasn't tremendously impressed by anything in the line and I would not give it a stamp of approval for being WoC Friendly.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 25, 2008)

I wear her Spackle all over face primer. I love it. Smoothes out my texture and makes my makeup look flawless. I haven't tried anything else from her line though.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I have her lip spackle and don't really care for it. It's a pasty, matte, pale concoction and I don't like the way it feels on -- dry. I chuckle thinking about Tyrone Biggums, Dave Chappelle's crackhead character, when I use it._

 
I saw the eye and lip spackle at Sephora the other day and thought to myself _what ON EARTH would I look like applying this pasty white substance on my eyes and lips? _And now I know...a crackhead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just don't get it. So I passed.


----------



## loveybgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Laura Geller products IMO arent geared for darker WOC .  I have been a loyal customer of QVC, where she sells her line and you will be hard pressed to find a WOC as a model when Laura is demonstrating her makeup.  I really do not see anything that is so special about her products.  I tried a sample of the spackle and didn't see what she claims it does for the face.  That is the one makeup show on QVC that I immediately turn off and on to another station.  If a cosmetic line do not / will not have more than the "average" colors for the masses then I will not support them in any way, form, or fashion.


----------

